# Thieves break INTO a prison.



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36690293/ns/world_news-weird_news/

To steal televisions..... .... ... Only in Holland?

And they did it twice!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

do they not have security cameras


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> do they not have security cameras


Who breaks _into_ a prison though? It's not whether they have cameras or not. Don't people spend months- years even, planning how to break _out_?

How do two people sit around together and somehow come to the decision that robbing a prison is a good idea. Twice.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Who breaks _into_ a prison though? It's not whether they have cameras or not. Don't people spend months- years even, planning how to break _out_?
> 
> How do two people sit around together and somehow come to the decision that robbing a prison is a good idea. Twice.


well I just want to know how they still haven't caught the people which makes it a crap prison.

maybe its someone that's worked there before


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats rather hilarious LOL, and also very embarassing for the prison system.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

"Let us rob the one place where no one would expect us to rob."
"The... Prison?"
"Brilliant!"


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, you have to either be a prisoner to understand this or live near one anyway.
We have plenty of these kinds of prison in Canada. You just might not know of them.
These prison are basically hotels where the prisoner have free access to go in and out every day. They just have curfew to be back there every night. It's basically like a dorm for criminals. Like the articles says, they get to spend the weekends sleeping at home.
It's most likely done by ex-tenants.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Must have been some pretty sweet tv's lol.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I haven't checked the link yet but from the sounds of it, it sounds like what we call a half way house. Which is what zebrapl3co was describing.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

There was a duo in the states that robbed a bank and CALLED AHEAD. They actually called 10min before they showed up telling them to have X amount ready or there would be a blood bath. Of course the cops are just waiting for them. You can't make this stuff up


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

trailblazer295 said:


> There was a duo in the states that robbed a bank and CALLED AHEAD. They actually called 10min before they showed up telling them to have X amount ready or there would be a blood bath. Of course the cops are just waiting for them. You can't make this stuff up


Actually, most bank in Canada have a stash of money in a bag sitting around at all times. If the robber is a pro, he just goes in hand over a paper saying he's got a gun and ask for the bag of money and walk out in 60 sec. The whole point of this for the bank is to get the danger out of the way. There isn't alot of money in there, just a couple thousand dollars that insurance will pay them back anyway. The amatuer/stupid/greedy ones would tried to go after the counter which will take up a full 5 minutes, making their get-a-way all that much harder.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

They wanted a bag of money left on the floor. Here is the article, I think the amatuer/stupid ones call ahead and threaten a blood bath.

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/weird/Calling-Ahead-Doesnt-Get-Bank-Robbers-Far-88999452.html


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Actually, most bank in Canada have a stash of money in a bag sitting around at all times. If the robber is a pro, he just goes in hand over a paper saying he's got a gun and ask for the bag of money and walk out in 60 sec. The whole point of this for the bank is to get the danger out of the way. There isn't alot of money in there, just a couple thousand dollars that insurance will pay them back anyway. The amatuer/stupid/greedy ones would tried to go after the counter which will take up a full 5 minutes, making their get-a-way all that much harder.


ah someone has been thinking about it eh?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Fish_Man said:


> ah someone has been thinking about it eh?


LOL, ha hah ... err no, actually I work for the bank. 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Which bank?

Have that bag of money ready for me please


----------



## michaelhoffman (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anybody ready the original post properly. "while prisoners were away for the weekend"
does this make any sense to anyone?


----------

